# what is a good site to buy business cards from?



## alwyzchanging (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm trying to get my business cards made for my business and so far the best deal I've found is vistaprint. My question is does anyone know of a better site to go to for good quality cards that dosent cost too much? Thanks for the help! :3


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Business Cards*

Rush flyers, club flyers.com, jpeg graphics,


----------



## hatmanok (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Business Cards*

Go to gotprint.com and set up an account and then you can sell them for a nice profit.


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Business Cards*

i'm also a bar guy and rushflyers.com and clubflyers.com are pretty close to cheapest. just google night club fliers and see what you get. they will have business card sizes.


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Business Cards*

go to ebay there are people that are doing them for $30 shipped that is DESIGN included for 1000 full color 14 pt
ALL of vistas cards look very cheap even the premium cards with their "Glossy"


----------



## KittyCanuck (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Business Cards*

Vistaprint is good if you're in a pinch, but they are not as professional looking as most people expect business cards to be. You can always tell a card printed at Vistaprint from another business card, much the same way you can tell a card printed on a home printer from a professional card just based on texture/quality.

I'm getting some cheap cards done by Vistaprint for a small local show I'm doing in April, because we're just starting up and essentially have no real budget. If you pick their 21-day shipping option, it's really economical, so if you don't need them in a hurry you can save some more money that way. I also use Vistaprint to print out badges for a convention I run, since they don't need to be really high quality, and are only used for 2 days. That said, once the business cards run out (we're only getting 250) we'll be placing an order at overnightprints.com or 48hourprint.com since I've had good service from them before.


----------



## Dougiefied (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Business Cards*

I've used Vista Print numerous times, the cards, though, kinda do look cheap. But, they have delivered for me each and every time.


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Business Cards*

Vistaprint is GREAT!!! I used them everytime I need cards. You can make them look however you want. Mine turned out just as professional as any others would have. And the shipping was much quicker then stated.

I would strongly recommend them!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Business Cards*

got print or 4over.. get on their reseller program and you can get them cheaper and more professional looking then vista print..but if vista print is your go to...get on their reseller program , as well.


----------



## werdizthaword (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Business Cards*

i use miamiflyers.com....i get 5k full color front and back on card stock for about 65 before shipping....they have a 24 hr turnaround.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Business Cards*

I use a local printer for local flatwork and 4over.com for drop shipped stuff. Vista is cheaper but everyone says they look cheaper too. People always remark positively about my cards from 4over when I pass them out.


----------



## hatmanok (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Business Cards*

Got print is about $43 for 5k plus shipping.


----------



## hatmanok (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Business Cards*

Check out Gotprint.com They have the best price around.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

theflyerlab.com does free business cards. The only catch is they put a small logo on the back of each card.

I used vistaprint for my first run but I wasn't 100% happy with the quality(I only payed $11 though so I got what I payed for haha). I am looking for somewhere else to print my next run.


----------



## Artsplace-CBR (Feb 22, 2007)

Why not print your own, I do.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

MOO | Custom Business Cards, MiniCards and Postcards | moo.com USA


----------



## RemySL (May 5, 2010)

I've used vistaprint and local printers in the past. Vistaprint is CHEAP with the email coupons. Just do your own designs and you can make them look as good or crappy you want them to ;-)


----------



## mag72 (May 9, 2010)

Business Cards: Reviews & Coupons has some info on quite a few different online business card printing places.

I've tried about half a dozen over the past few years and I liked OvernightPrints the best--great card stock, low prices, no hassles. Use them for my business cards.

Re: Vistaprint, they are cheap, and if cheap is what you want, go with them. If you want quality (without a million 'sell-ups' along the way) try someone else.


----------



## davistees (May 5, 2007)

nextdayflyers.com

21.95 for full color glossy both sides and 24hr turnaround...


----------



## TombstoneArizona (Nov 9, 2009)

If you can design your own cards in the correct format, the best I have found is GR Print.

Stay away from 4over as they are more expensive and their customer service is lousy.


----------



## miamirhinestone (Mar 10, 2009)

Try out [email protected] he helped me I used Vista print and they were alright this guy is less expensive and does nice work with good quality paper


----------



## hatmanok (Oct 26, 2009)

I see their price is $45.00 per thousand. Got print is about $38.00 per thousand.


----------



## TombstoneArizona (Nov 9, 2009)

GR Print: $23/1000 including shipping.


----------



## miamirhinestone (Mar 10, 2009)

Quality over quantity


----------



## TombstoneArizona (Nov 9, 2009)

I have used GR Print for 3 years and their quality is great. Many more options than 4over (who I have used for 6 years) and their pricing is much better. They'll combine shipping on same stock orders put in together. 4over charges you separate shipping per item. When I order 3 set of business cards from GR Print on the same stock, I save around $25 in shipping fees. Great for my bottom line.


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

i use partner printing...i like them alot..get on the re-seller program..you can design and re-sell business cards, post cards, brochures..for a nice profit.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I use HOTCARDS. They have some good prices and they ship in 24-48 hrs. I pick mine up, but I place the order online.


----------



## Duran (Jul 23, 2007)

www.123print.com is my favorite if you only need 100 - $4. Full Color if you want something quick and professional


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

One thing you should consider is there is a difference between cheap and good. I've had many people show me their cards from cheap online sites and they look cheap. 4over is expensive but when I pass out my cards people are always impressed at the quality. I'm not defending 4over (they are overpriced) just pointing out that trying to sell the cheapest is a losing game, quality cards are not much more expensive. I recently took an evening job with a printer that sells business cards for $0.10 each no minimum (although so far we've never done less than 100); not cheap but the quality is excellent.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

grprint.com has decent prices


----------



## kojac (Mar 28, 2011)

This kind of stuff just blows me away. People will go out of there way to find the cheapest biz cards online. Another option is you could go to your local print shop and pay a couple more dollors for good, quality cards (were not talking alot of money here) Talk to management and you might be able to work out a deal with him to buy some of your product/services or at the very least they might refer a few customers your way. 

Build a repor with other businesses in your area and your business will only grow.

If your paying $30 bucks for 5k cards you are getting very cheap cards but do you want to be known as the cheapest screenprinter with cheapest cards???

This same concept applies to you guys that are just selling a pre-print line and not doing the printing in house. Do you want to be selling the cheapest pre-print line with the cheapest cards??


Just something to think about


----------



## rawbhaze (Jan 29, 2011)

So, in the world of kojac, my local printer will do a better job than anyone else in the world simply because the printer is local. And yet this wisdom somehow applies to everyone else as well. There are no bad printers in kojac's world- only really good local printers who cost a couple'o'bucks more than those evil yet non-existent printers out there in Internetlandom.

And my local printer is so good that not only should I take my business card needs to him/her but I should also solicit their business while I'm there. And why not? Surely they will be thrilled with the compliment of me coming to them under guise of buying only to pimp my goods to them as well.


----------



## MRPRINTER (Nov 12, 2010)

4OVER IS GOOD BUT YOU HAVE TO BECAREFUL WHEN PRINTING WHITE BACKROUNDS
THEY USE VERY LOW END PAPER.
YOU CAN ALSO TRY bct direct

good luck


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

MRPRINTER said:


> 4OVER IS GOOD BUT YOU HAVE TO BECAREFUL WHEN PRINTING WHITE BACKROUNDS
> THEY USE VERY LOW END PAPER.
> YOU CAN ALSO TRY bct direct
> 
> good luck


I've sent a lot of business to BCT over the years (not my choice) and they screwed up probably 1/4 or more of the orders. The last order I sent they wouldn't honor the 50% coupon they had given me previously and then cut the cards terribly crooked. On a positive note, they are quick on re-do's. They are however a franchise operation so YMMV. I've used another company called BCE for raised print cards and they are more reliable.

Happily I now choose the vendors and my experience with 4over has been excellent.


----------



## MRPRINTER (Nov 12, 2010)

Good Morning Rick
BCT is owned by individuals, and the one in VA is really good. 
But As you I use 4over a lot, but they have their problems, They have problems coating, also next time check your order and see if you get the correct amount of cards ( example 1000) is more like 925, they always short you in the count. I know cause I place about 10 to 15 orders a week with them.
You can always get a Hp 4600 or a Oki c9300 and print 100# gloss cover and you can get your self a bus card cutter and do your own like a lot of screen printers here in va do. i have helped them set templates up. Well good luck


----------



## MRPRINTER (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey ROBB The advise Brian gave you is sound and makes sense. I am a full fledge printer and I offer all my customers Heat set also. I guess you must be making a million dollars a week. I like the way Brian's approach if helps to get business and you giving business. (THE WORD IS NETWORKING) a hey ROBB AS FAR AS YOU PIMPING YOUR GOODS, WELL THAN MAYBE YOU SHOULD CHANGE YOUR BUS NAME TO PIMPING MYHIDE. good luck

Rob D


----------



## miamirhinestone (Mar 10, 2009)

I use *www.argraphicsonline.com*
Good work and good prices with pretty quick turn around


----------



## MRPRINTER (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey alex
thee is somebody better than them in your area
and they offer more bang for the buck
i have to find their web site.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

MRPRINTER said:


> But As you I use 4over a lot, but they have their problems, They have problems coating, also next time check your order and see if you get the correct amount of cards ( example 1000) is more like 925, they always short you in the count.


You are counting your cards to make sure you are getting a full thousand? Wow, that is dedicated. Well I can't comment on that as I don't count them. Slight overage/under is normal. I actually do print cards among other things and sometimes a few will get damaged in the cutter. We don't reprint to make up the difference because it just isn't economical. I have not had any issues with 4over's coatings, but it sounds as if you are using them more than I. Are the coatings flaking?




MRPRINTER said:


> You can always get a Hp 4600 or a Oki c9300 and print 100# gloss cover and you can get your self a bus card cutter and do your own like a lot of screen printers here in va do. i have helped them set templates up. Well good luck


I have access to Canon 7000's but even those can't touch the quality of Heidelbergs.


----------



## kojac (Mar 28, 2011)

Rawbhaze, my point is simple if you will slow down and think about what i said. 

There is alot of money to be made for screenprinters in the business to business area. I make my living selling custom printed stuff to other businesses.

I also like to buy from a business that buys from me, granted I offer other products and services besides screenprinting (embroidery/signs/promotional products). Another thing to keep in mind, this print shop you just bought your business cards from prints for a ton of other business owners that may need a custom screenprinted item. 

All I'm trying to say is don't trip over pennies on your way to dollors. ya you had to spend $50 bucks on 500 business cards but you may gain a customer thats spends a couple hundred bucks on screenprint shirts that you print and refers a couple of his regular customers to you for the same.

good luck


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

wormil said:


> One thing you should consider is there is a difference between cheap and good. I've had many people show me their cards from cheap online sites and they look cheap. 4over is expensive but when I pass out my cards people are always impressed at the quality. I'm not defending 4over (they are overpriced) just pointing out that trying to sell the cheapest is a losing game, quality cards are not much more expensive. I recently took an evening job with a printer that sells business cards for $0.10 each no minimum (although so far we've never done less than 100); not cheap but the quality is excellent.


What place would you recommend that is not too overly priced yet the quality is good, on another note, would it be possible if I ask the company to send me just 1 free card sample to see the actual results, just to make sure it does not look cheap or anything? Or would you think they wouldn't agree? I don't think it would cost them that much just for 1 business card sample.


----------



## atigerwanabee (Sep 30, 2011)

Vista Print to me is the best site for all of your Business Printing needs. They have some of the best prices. All you do is select a template, change a few things, and presto! you have your business cards. And they are so helpful, they will try to get convince you to get the other add-on business printing that they feel will enhance your business. So, Yes! use them! I have and I still will! Another idea is for you! to print out your own cards! If you have a good inkjet printer, and get a high glossy card stock from office depot, you can print out some great cards. I've used them to have them print out some great cards. You design it, they will print it out on they Color Laser Printer. Great quality.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I order my cards from blockbusterprint.com and have had fabulous service!!


----------



## clclothing (Jul 27, 2011)

thetrillest said:


> What place would you recommend that is not too overly priced yet the quality is good, on another note, would it be possible if I ask the company to send me just 1 free card sample to see the actual results, just to make sure it does not look cheap or anything? Or would you think they wouldn't agree? I don't think it would cost them that much just for 1 business card sample.


The good places like uprinting.com and psprints.com and overnightprints.com will send you a free sample pack with a selection of their papers and cardstock.

I rotate between the three of those depending on what I need at the moment and who has what on sale that week.

Vista uses the free gimmick to rope you into buying more at an inflated price, IMO.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

clclothing said:


> The good places like uprinting.com and psprints.com and overnightprints.com will send you a free sample pack with a selection of their papers and cardstock.


How are these places for quality, pricing, turnaround, ease of ordering, etc.?


----------



## clclothing (Jul 27, 2011)

Well, I continue to use them, so... 

They are all quite good. Quality is great. I prefer Overnight Prints, just because they are closer so shipping is faster, but I will use any of them depending on what is on sale. They all have different things on sale all the time.

Speaking of which, I need to order notecards because I think that sale ends today.


----------

